# Jobi Raffle's surprise



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

We knew Raffle (Jobi Ace +B x SG Jobi Amell 7*M) was due this weekend, but the surprise was she had a single buckling 

We were guessing twins, maybe smaller triplets (she had triplets her first freshening) but nope, our biggest ND kid to date. This "little" guy weighed 3.8lbs at birth ! Thankfully Raffle had no problems and both are doing GREAT:leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cool markings on his face! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He looks like he's in negative! Whoa! Congrats to a healthy baby and momma.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe he's beautifull !!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, how adorable!!! I've seen a ND kid weigh over FIVE lbs before!!!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

How adorable! We had our first dwarf Nigerian kid in the spring - a single buckling that weighed 6.45 pounds! I have a girl due any day now, and am hoping for tiny babies this time.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

OMGOSH ! I can't even imagine a ND kid that big LOL ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Wow! He came out lookin full grown lol. Congrats!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty baby!!

They love to keep us guessing on the number of kids 

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

He is a real cutie love his face


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the 3rd pic! He's adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*New Pics of Kid Hunk*

He is growing "like a weed" as they say and being chased around by little new half sister LOL


----------



## pygmylover121 (Aug 13, 2013)

Omg so cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww......he is so hamdsome  congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh gosh look at him! I just wanna smooch him!


----------

